# day 18 is approaching fast! i have eggs that are days younger even weeks younger



## tyronerasheed (Oct 21, 2021)

day 18 is approaching fast! i have eggs that are days younger and i don't know what to do.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What do you mean? That you added more eggs after the others had been in there a while?


----------



## tyronerasheed (Oct 21, 2021)

robin416 said:


> What do you mean? That you added more eggs after the others had been in there a while?


no i added eggs in there so the chick isnt lonely when they hatch


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm still not understanding. Are all of the eggs supposed to hatch at the same time. Or not?


----------



## tyronerasheed (Oct 21, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I'm still not understanding. Are all of the eggs supposed to hatch at the same time. Or not?


there not supposed to


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, you put eggs in after you had already been incubating for X days. Is that right? 

Have you candled to check viability? 

If you don't have another incubator to use as a hatcher then you'll have to take the eggs out of the turner, if you have one, and wait for the first group to hatch. Then put the others back and wait for then to reach the hatch date.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It's not that easy, I have one incubator set up with a turner that is half incubator and half mini brooder. It's pretty much a full time job during hatching.


----------

